# Readjustment



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is the third day in Costa Rica and my male Dutchie is totally aggressive towards all strangers including my in laws. I'm aware that readjustment to a totally new environment can take some time. The language is not foreign to him because it is regularly spoken in my home. He wants to attack everyone.

I'm a little confused because this is my normally very social male. My female is actually at this point, far less aggressive than the male if you can believe that. She hasn't changed her MO. 

They did not handle the plane flight well. The male almost tore up the crate. The airline redrilled the zip strip holes to use some that were heavier duty.

My question is this. Right now I am trying to calm the male down with no discipline. At what point due I switch to stronger tactics.

On a lighter note they both freaked out when they saw the in laws 2 pigs. They wanted to kill them too.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There not "down with the swine"?? Free bacon, and dog food


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Lee I would not calm him with out discipline. 

He needs to know that you wont tollerate his behavior. I think he needs some OB sessions for the next several weeks to help him settle in and adjust.

Just my $0.02

Julie


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

can you just yell at them? When somebody gets dumb around here I say "Knock that shit off!!!" then I beam a look at them and they quit. The next step is to drag one of them off to the laundry room and I give them a time out in a dark room for a few minutes.

My dogs have great house manners unless I'm on the phone.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: They did not handle the plane flight well. 

That sucks.

If you ask him to do something during his little fits, does he do it, or is he mental ?? How savage is he acting ? Like, on the edge crazy ?? Or there is something wrong with me, and I am gonna take it out on someone ??


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

This does not sound like a training issue. You have a dog that has just flown in cargo who was probably scared out of his mind. On top of his own neuroses, who knows what happened behind the scenes between him and airline staff. How do most people, even many "professional" dog trainers react to a contained dog that is freaking out, especially if he is making a ruckus? By either terrorizing, dare I say abusing, the dog by removing him from the crate, helicoptering him or giving hard leash corrections until they go into avoidance, then putting them back in the crate until they fire up again and then scream and threaten them through the crate with "dominant" posturing and direct eye contact, trying to intimidate a response of silence out of them. Or they bang on the crate with a metal bowl, hands, feet whatever, dump the water bucket on them yelling Phooey. That's pretty typical and yes, I've seen this done by so-called professionals. Either way, whether it is the dog's nerves or the people who were dealing with him, something must be done. Look into classical conditioning. I can't sit here in good conscience and write out a protocol for you since I 1) don't even know you or your dog, 2) have not worked in a professional capacity with dogs for 5+ years, but one thing is for sure, correcting him for aggression is not going to help. In time, it will make your dog worse. IF this is in fact just your dog acting out due to the stress of the move, his new life, whatever, then correcting his behavior is counterproductive. Either find a competent behavior consultant or do some serious research, not necessarily on this board, and give it a go on your own. I probably offended people with this post, but I'd rather do that than not give you a fighting chance. Whatever you choose to do, good luck and keep people safe. :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I worked for a kennel that boarded dogs overnight, or just for the few hours they would be on the ground, for the airlines at DIA.

I never saw anything but concern for the animals. Several of the animals had some barrier frustration going on, and they covered them with a blanket, as they thought this might calm them down. While not the best idea, these are NOT dog people, and they were just trying to get the animal calm.

In my experience with the airlines we worked with, they were very serious about the animal having the right sized crate, and food and water. I saw them let puppies out in the office to run around after they let the dogs out for a potty break. If they got to be too much, back in the crate, and I was really happy to see how they were with the animals.

The worst of them was still very responsible and caring, although I think their staff was a bit afraid of dogs over 2 pounds, they were still a carrier that I would use.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: They did not handle the plane flight well.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> If you ask him to do something during his little fits, does he do it, or is he mental ?? How savage is he acting ? Like, on the edge crazy ?? Or there is something wrong with me, and I am gonna take it out on someone ??



They were loaded up from the minute I got to the airport. Knowing Continental's reputation I am surprised they took them.They were still out of control at the airport here in Costa Rica. I never had such a easy time passing through customs. They just wanted me to get the hell out of there before the male escaped. :grin:

The female seems like she is adjusting fine. She is just her nasty old self. She is not launching unprovoked attacks on my in laws.

The normally very social male wants to attack everyone. I'm doing some light OB with him but if anyone comes within 25 feet he wants them dead meat. I would say he is pretty savage.

I can't let them off leash at all right now. I would love to wear them out a bit with the ball. It's also VERY HOT which they aren't accustomed to.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Vin Chiu said:


> This does not sound like a training issue. You have a dog that has just flown in cargo who was probably scared out of his mind. On top of his own neuroses, who knows what happened behind the scenes between him and airline staff. How do most people, even many "professional" dog trainers react to a contained dog that is freaking out, especially if he is making a ruckus? By either terrorizing, dare I say abusing, the dog by removing him from the crate, helicoptering him or giving hard leash corrections until they go into avoidance, then putting them back in the crate until they fire up again and then scream and threaten them through the crate with "dominant" posturing and direct eye contact, trying to intimidate a response of silence out of them. Or they bang on the crate with a metal bowl, hands, feet whatever, dump the water bucket on them yelling Phooey. That's pretty typical and yes, I've seen this done by so-called professionals. Either way, whether it is the dog's nerves or the people who were dealing with him, something must be done. Look into classical conditioning. I can't sit here in good conscience and write out a protocol for you since I 1) don't even know you or your dog, 2) have not worked in a professional capacity with dogs for 5+ years, but one thing is for sure, correcting him for aggression is not going to help. In time, it will make your dog worse. IF this is in fact just your dog acting out due to the stress of the move, his new life, whatever, then correcting his behavior is counterproductive. Either find a competent behavior consultant or do some serious research, not necessarily on this board, and give it a go on your own. I probably offended people with this post, but I'd rather do that than not give you a fighting chance. Whatever you choose to do, good luck and keep people safe. :-\"


Vin, thanks for your reply. The comment about a behavior consultant brought a smile to my face. Here in Costa Rica they still don't know anyone ever invented a leash. I've been here 3 days this time and lived here before. I NEVER have seen a leashed dog other than my own.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

LOL... yeah, my bad. There are some good people in the states you can get in touch with via e-mail or phone for sure. If 25 feet is your boundary, start from 26 feet and take it SLOW. The idea is to change your dog's emotional reaction to the stimulus without ever causing him to reach full blown "mental" mode. Acknowledge stimulus + then reward. It's basic Pavlovian and the most basic dog behavior theory. Sounds like mumbo jumbo but you can and should look it up because these terms have actual meaning beyond what they mean in everyday speaking.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*a bit more.*

LOL... yeah, my bad. There are some good people in the states you can get in touch with via e-mail or phone for sure. If 25 feet is your boundary, start from 26 feet and take it SLOW. The idea is to change your dog's emotional reaction to the stimulus without ever causing him to reach full blown "mental" mode. I need to repeat: do not cause him to reach mental mode. If you do, then take a break and try again later. It is a good thing that you noticed the distance factor. Proximity is one variable you can control. Use a high value food reward. Acknowledge stimulus + reward, even if it's not a passive response. It's basic Pavlovian and the most basic dog behavior theory. Stimulus=Reward, stimulus=reward etc. Ultimately, the stimulus = good, not bad, regardless of the dogs response at the outset. I know, it sounds counterintuitive and like mumbo jumbo but it's not. You can and should look it up because these terms have actual meaning beyond what they mean in everyday speaking.

Good luck.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Or, you just build hellacious kennels.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

or have the mailman give them cookies


Sorry......couldn't resist.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> or have the mailman give them cookies
> 
> 
> Sorry......couldn't resist.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Lee:

I'm on Vin's side on this. If you are seeing a total flip in his usual personality [i.e. social], then it sounds like a reaction to trauma. Somehow, he has lost his confidence and trust. Protect your in-laws but seems to me he may be reacting to the travel situation which included drugs to alter his mental state. Give him TIME. Does he HAVE to be around the in-laws?

Terrasita


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is the third day in Costa Rica and my male Dutchie is totally aggressive towards all strangers including my in laws. I'm aware that readjustment to a totally new environment can take some time. The language is not foreign to him because it is regularly spoken in my home. He wants to attack everyone.
> 
> I'm a little confused because this is my normally very social male. My female is actually at this point, far less aggressive than the male if you can believe that. She hasn't changed her MO.
> 
> ...


The more I read about your flight issues, the more pleased I am that my Mal handled his 4000mile flight perfectly, he didn't even pee in the crate. 

I would take your time with him, he's probably just scared.... and fear can never be fixed by wanking on a dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Lee:
> 
> I'm on Vin's side on this. If you are seeing a total flip in his usual personality [i.e. social], then it sounds like a reaction to trauma. Somehow, he has lost his confidence and trust. Protect your in-laws but seems to me he may be reacting to the travel situation which included drugs to alter his mental state. Give him TIME. Does he HAVE to be around the in-laws?
> 
> Terrasita


I'm doing the best I can on the in law situation. The whole freaking town is in laws. :grin:

I'm in a shabby apartment that is part of our business property so I can keep the dogs alone for a while. It's just me and the dogs in the apartment until they calm down. Everyone else except one family is in the residential area.

BUT there is the business going on next door so there is no way to keep them completely isolated. 

The crazy thing is the female who was REALLY drugged is already better adjusted than my male. If I knew they would have taken them regardless I would not have tranquilized. It didn't help anyway.

I think you made a profound statement when you said for some reason he lost his confidence and trust. Until this trip this guy oozed confidence and trust. I hope time gets it back.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This is the third day in Costa Rica and my male Dutchie is totally aggressive towards all strangers including my in laws.............................................................Perfect … don’t change a thing, maybe they (the in laws) will move out. Good puppy!</p>


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

"The whole freaking town is in laws."... I been to towns like this… do they all look the same? Its scary shi* . I think you and the dog just need a few good drinks.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> The more I read about your flight issues, the more pleased I am that my Mal handled his 4000mile flight perfectly, he didn't even pee in the crate.
> 
> I would take your time with him, he's probably just scared.... and fear can never be fixed by wanking on a dog.


That was the one good thing - 16 hours door to door and no pee or poop! :razz:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Geez Lee, it just goes on and on with you.

Show us a video with the pigs and in-laws :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> "The whole freaking town is in laws."... I been to towns like this… do they all look the same? Its scary shi* . I think you and the dog just need a few good drinks.


The way the story goes is my wife's grandfather fathered 40 sons with various partners before he got some religion. Apparently that was not too unusual in the "old days" in Costa Rica. 

What do you think of that Gerry?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I saw them let puppies out in the office to run around after they let the dogs out for a potty break. If they got to be too much, back in the crate, and I was really happy to see how they were with the animals.


That's something I'd rather _they didn't do._ The potential for accident or injury, injesting something they shouldn't or contracting some serious health condition then instantly escalates.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The way the story goes is my wife's grandfather fathered 40 sons with various partners before he got some religion. Apparently that was not too unusual in the "old days" in Costa Rica.
> 
> What do you think of that Gerry?


HOLY SH*T....How many daughters does he have...You'd have to be awfully careful when you you are out drinking, you might wake up next to a relative:-o[-X


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The way the story goes is my wife's grandfather fathered 40 sons with various partners before he got some religion. Apparently that was not too unusual in the "old days" in Costa Rica.
> 
> What do you think of that Gerry?


I think 2-2 linebreeding can have it's advantages, except for the nose growing out of elbows thing that happens every so often.

How many did he have after he got religion ??:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

give him patience and some TIME.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> HOLY SH*T....How many daughters does he have...You'd have to be awfully careful when you you are out drinking, you might wake up next to a relative:-o[-X


I don't know the daughter count. I know the "elders" still watch very carefully for inbreeding stuff. Until the town grew starting in the 60's much of the hamlet was related in some way and they had to date out of town.

I know I can't keep track of who's who other than the "immediate" family which is huge by our standards.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think 2-2 linebreeding can have it's advantages, except for the nose growing out of elbows thing that happens every so often.
> 
> How many did he have after he got religion ??:lol:[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

[quote

It is still quite common here and in many parts of Latin America to be married and have women on the side.

[/quote]

Is anyone here wondering why Lee moved to South America?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> [quote
> 
> It is still quite common here and in many parts of Latin America to be married and have women on the side.


Is anyone here wondering why Lee moved to South America? [/quote]

No Se!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Is anyone here wondering why Lee moved to South America?


No Se![/quote]

¿Por que no? LOL Que savor! Ah the good life ;-) Enjoy!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Love it!! I'm naming my next dog "Machista." Gotta write that one down...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The dogs are starting to relax more now. I believe in a few days all will be back to normal. The male even wagged his tale at one of the in laws today. 

They blew their coats almost instantly in this heat. I'm brushing piles of undercoat 2 times a day since I got here.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Love it!! I'm naming my next dog "Machista." Gotta write that one down...


I never thought of that COOL name used to describe a lot of the "local talent" around here. The local men enjoy the description, the women obviously do not.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The dogs are starting to relax more now. I believe in a few days all will be back to normal. The male even wagged his tale at one of the in laws today.


Excellent!

It's quite a shock when they weren't in on the discussions. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Excellent!
> 
> It's quite a shock when they weren't in on the discussions. :lol:


I'm fairly certain it was not the language. It is spoken often in my home in the US. I think he just needed to feel comfortable with his ranking in this machista orientated culture. :razz:


----------

